# Social Distance - Pictures only!



## Jax08

*No words!!! Just pictures!! Post yours!!*


----------



## Jax08




----------



## Woodside

Bella & Maxum from Canada


----------



## WIBackpacker




----------



## BigOzzy2018

They have no clue about social distancing.


----------



## Jenny720

This is far as it gets


----------



## IllinoisNative




----------



## Fodder




----------



## Megara GSD




----------



## xthine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikkie




----------



## Muskeg




----------



## Damicodric




----------



## Jax08




----------



## Blu_and_Redd




----------



## Matacerna




----------



## Fodder




----------



## dogma13




----------



## Amshru




----------



## Jenny720




----------



## Maria V

Jasper


----------



## WNGD




----------



## Amshru




----------



## Squidwardp




----------



## Fodder




----------



## Stegman17

Sadie (6) and Mav (8 almost 9 weeks)


----------



## April0411

My old girl Nila showing Rex about our swamps in Louisiana























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaverickAndRemy'sMom




----------



## Kevgar510

Jax08 said:


> *No words!!! Just pictures!! Post yours!!*


----------



## Dunkirk




----------



## CeraDean




----------



## Jax08




----------



## Buckelke




----------



## Datura




----------



## Fodder




----------



## Hermitt




----------



## Shadow Shep




----------



## car2ner




----------



## Muskeg




----------



## pfeller

Edit: removed words...


----------



## Kathrynil




----------



## Cassidy's Mom




----------



## Cassidy's Mom




----------



## Fodder




----------



## Muskeg




----------



## Cassidy's Mom




----------



## JocyDi24




----------



## Steve Strom




----------



## Steve Strom




----------



## car2ner




----------



## CeraDean




----------



## Jax08




----------



## Fodder




----------



## Cassidy's Mom




----------



## Muskeg




----------



## Poeticisms




----------



## Cassidy's Mom




----------



## Fodder




----------



## CeraDean




----------



## JaggervonGottschalk

Jagger just before a bath after running in the farm field.


----------



## Fodder




----------



## NadDog24




----------



## Shadow Shep




----------



## KarmaPuppy




----------



## Cassidy's Mom




----------



## NadDog24




----------



## Squidwardp




----------



## CeraDean




----------



## MineAreWorkingline




----------



## Memememe

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Jax08




----------



## Fodder




----------



## tim_s_adams

Fodder, we'll do the social distancing thing one more time...maybe slower this time, 'cause I'm not sure you caught the gist that last time...

Great photo, **** dogs...


----------



## IamIstiaque




----------



## Coco123

Jax08 said:


> *No words!!! Just pictures!! Post yours!!*


----------



## Coco123

Jax08 said:


> *No words!!! Just pictures!! Post yours!!*


----------



## Poeticisms




----------



## BabyStella

Stella


----------



## Jax08




----------



## CindyMDBecker




----------



## Pistol Pete




----------



## Pistol Pete




----------



## Pistol Pete




----------



## car2ner




----------



## Pistol Pete

OMG....that could be my dog, he loves playing in the water, he jumps, twists and turns, gets soaking wet but he doesn't care, we can't water the trees/plants if he's outside.


----------



## Fodder




----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Sunflowers




----------



## WNGD




----------



## MineAreWorkingline




----------



## MineAreWorkingline




----------



## Jax08




----------



## ins0ma




----------



## WNGD

Jax08 said:


> View attachment 561121


Great color. They're going to be huge when they grow up!


----------



## Jenny720

Weekend Hammock time social distancing a must


----------



## hirakawa199006

You shall not pass. 🤣


----------



## dwjmc




----------



## CatMan900




----------



## hirakawa199006

Morning walk at 3AM to avoid the busy 6AM walk.


----------



## Poeticisms




----------



## Shadow Shep




----------



## Centurin




----------



## Biscuit




----------



## John T24




----------



## Lexie’s mom




----------



## WNGD

John T24 said:


> View attachment 563406


Well, no one is going to try and steal your couch ....


----------



## Lexie’s mom

Our couch at one point!)


----------



## John T24

WNGD said:


> Well, no one is going to try and steal your couch ....


Oh, It's not *my* couch.... 
.
.


----------



## Jorski




----------



## Cassidy's Mom




----------



## Fodder




----------



## NiabiTheGreat




----------



## chuckd




----------



## car2ner




----------



## Fodder




----------



## WNGD




----------



## CactusWren




----------



## Amshru

"Stop kissing me - it's COVID, you fool!"


----------



## EriM




----------



## misfits




----------



## Jenny720

Photos


----------



## Fodder




----------



## CeraDean




----------



## car2ner




----------



## dogma13

My hand on the treat jar,and supervising














the tractor harvesting corn


----------



## Jax08

I'm going to break my "no words, pictures only" request to say 

@Fodder has the very best pictures ever.


----------



## David Winners




----------



## WNGD

Yes, he's in there....


----------



## car2ner

took awhile but I found him


----------



## WNGD

car2ner said:


> took awhile but I found him


That's part of my front yard btw, real ravine, serious investigating area.


----------



## car2ner

WNGD said:


> That's part of my front yard btw, real ravine, serious investigating area.


that is my idea of a front yard! We are not HOA golf course lawn tidy shrubs people.


----------



## Stuckey

WNGD said:


> Yes, he's in there....
> View attachment 564769


I have absolutely no idea where he is!


----------



## WNGD

car2ner said:


> that is my idea of a front yard! We are not HOA golf course lawn tidy shrubs people.


There's a 150' dry stone fence to the left, lawn to the left of that. Waterfall falls away from you in the distance. Water can be 2' high and fast in the Spring


----------



## WNGD

Stuckey said:


> I have absolutely no idea where he is!












Above the big rock at the bottom of the pic where the two logs cross. His head is down to the left right above the word "bottom" in the first line. His back legs cross directly under the cross of the logs too. He's pretty camo in the leaves too


----------



## K9SHOUSE




----------



## Fodder




----------



## chuckd




----------



## Lexie’s mom

Lexie is getting ready to go hiking with my son.
Hiding under the cat’s tree from my daughter because she talks to her using squeaky baby language and that annoys her greatly.


----------



## BucksMom




----------



## CeraDean




----------



## WNGD




----------



## Dunkirk




----------



## Fodder




----------



## Dunkirk




----------



## ksotto333




----------



## Cassidy's Mom




----------



## Cassidy's Mom




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Uhhh guys, I think you've got it backwards!


----------



## Jenny720

Lol! Max and Luna enjoying there earth animal no hide bones. They were in their glory.


----------



## mere_de_tous




----------



## mere_de_tous




----------



## Fodder




----------



## ksotto333

Fodder said:


> View attachment 580671


How perfect.


----------



## K9SHOUSE




----------



## Clipper




----------



## Kionacreek




----------



## car2ner




----------



## Rawhi




----------

